# Lets Plays, Fragen an euch



## dennis1706 (7. März 2015)

Ich möchte bald anfangen als Lets Player. Ich weiß, es gibt schon viele, aber ich will es trotzdem angehen. Das Wichtigste ist, dass es mir und euch Spaß macht, ansonsten macht das Ganze ja keinen Sinn. 

Deswegen hätte ich einige Fragen an euch:


1. Was fehlt euch auf YouTube an den Lets Plays?

2. Was stört euch an den Lets Plays?

3.  Möchtet ihr mehr über den Lets Player erfahren?

4. Sollte neben den Lets Plays noch was anderes sein, z. B. ein Review über das Spiel oder sonstiges?


Ich mache dies hier, um auf eure Bedürfnisse eingehen zu können, damit es ein guter Start werden kann. Erzählt einfach mal was euch stört, fehlt und was ihr euch wünscht.

Der Kunde ist König


----------



## Stueppi (7. März 2015)

Was mich stört wird hier gut erklärt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKRwAiH3kQ


----------



## Aerni (7. März 2015)

du willst also auf bedürfnisse von sagen wir mal 10 verschiedenen leuten eingehen? dann sag mir mal wie du all deren wünsche erfüllen willst? kurz und knapp, es geht nicht. mach das was dir spass macht, und nicht anderen. sonst wechselst du jeden tag das game, bzw das genre, und bist nur am hin oder her switchen. 

zudem glaube ich, der zug ist abgefahren. die seltenen guten spiele dies so gibt, will am ende doch keiner sehen. von 1000v klicks findens 5 gut, der rest nicht. willst du es zu was bringen, musst du die standart titel nehmen, die, die alle spielen. is halt einfach so. 

wenns dir soviel spass macht, stream doch einfach, dann schaust du wies ankommt, oder was die leute sehen wollen. wenn du minecraft oder D3 oder sonstwas als kanal machst, bist einer von 10000000.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2015)

Klingt irgendwie danach, also wolltest du dich den Bedürfnissen anderen anpassen, aber das führt zwangsläufig dazu das es dir nicht mehr Spaß machen wird.


----------



## dennis1706 (7. März 2015)

Das man nicht auf alles eingehen kann ist verständlich das würde viel zu viel werden.  Man kann aber versuchen etwas anzubieten wo für die meisten etwas dabei ist. 

Mein Einstieg soll so gut wie möglich ablaufen deswegen informiere ich mich reichlich.


----------



## Stueppi (7. März 2015)

Mach erst mal ein paar Let's Plays (nicht nur ein paar Folgen sondern ein paar Spiele) bevor du dir über sowas gedanken machst. Das wird nämlich so ablaufen das du erst mal garnicht gefunden wirst und kaum bis keine Abonenten bekommst.
Wenn du nach einem halben Jahr noch spaß daran hast und dich damit abgefunden hast du keine 100 Subs am tag machst, dann kannst du dir immer noch darum gedanken machen. Du kannst ja schlecht auf "Bedürfnisse" deiner Zuschauer eingehen wenn du nicht mal welche hast.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. März 2015)

Was du brauchst sind semi professionelle Qualitäten wie das Umgehen mit Programmen wie PS, Audacity, Scripts schreiben, qualitativ hochwertige Peripherie (Kondensatormikrofon, sympathische Stimme ist wohl das wichtigste für deine Richtung, Kamera etc.). 

Dafür brauchst du halt ein Startkapital, ansonsten bleibst du immer bei 50 Abonnenten (+) 

Wichtig ist auch der regelmässige Content die die meisten nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr einhalten können.


----------



## Aerni (7. März 2015)

man darf nicht vergessen, follower sind keine subscriber. du wirst wohl, wenn überhaupt, vielleicht mal mit 50-100 followern anfangen. und wenns denen 100 so geil abgeht was du machst, bekommste irgendwann mal ne spende oder sonstwas. aber wie schon erwähnt, der zug is abgefahren. 

oder was willste jetzt von uns hören? welches spiel du playen sollst? mach erstmal ein ordentliches LP, stells auf youtube, und dann poste es hier, dann siehste obs gut is oder eher nich. 
und wie oben schon erwähnt, haste nen ordentliches mic? anständige soft- bzw hardware? daran scheitern nämlich schon die meisten, wenns sich kacke anhört oder du nix erkennst.


----------



## dennis1706 (7. März 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Was du brauchst sind semi professionelle Qualitäten wie das Umgehen mit Programmen wie PS, Audacity, Scripts schreiben, qualitativ hochwertige Peripherie (Kondensatormikrofon, sympathische Stimme ist wohl das wichtigste für deine Richtung, Kamera etc.).
> 
> Dafür brauchst du halt ein Startkapital, ansonsten bleibst du immer bei 50 Abonnenten (+)
> 
> Wichtig ist auch der regelmässige Content die die meisten nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr einhalten können.



Warum sollte man Scripts schreiben können ? 

Aufnahmeprogramme habe ich Fraps,Dxtory,OBS und oCam. Dort ist alles eig. sehr logisch und nicht schwer sich einzuarbeiten, habe schon ein paar Tests gemacht. Für die Tonaufnahme habe ich Audacity.

Für die Videobearbeitung werde ich mir Magix Video Deluxe kaufen. Kondensator Mic und Popschutz habe ich auch schon ausgewählt.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage. 

Es gibt ja z.B von Elegato die Game Capture. Diese bräuchte ich für Konsolenspiele.
Diese kann man ja auch für den Pc benutzen. Ist es vorteilhafter dieses Gerät zu benutzen oder sind Programme besser zum Aufnehmen für den Pc.


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. März 2015)

Ein Spiel zu dem es gefühlt über 1000 Lets Player gibt. Denen ist nicht wirklich klar, das sie einen Server in einer gigantischen Serverfarm vollmüllen. Lebensraum wird wegen so einen Mist geraubt, egal ob für Mensch, Tier oder Natur. Zudem zerstört so eine Serverfarm auch das Klima. Aber Hauptsache man hat Spaß! Sorry   Òóps, hab wieder das geschrieben was ich gedacht habe.


----------



## kero81 (7. März 2015)

1. Was fehlt euch auf YouTube an den Lets Plays?

2. Was stört euch an den Lets Plays?

3.  Möchtet ihr mehr über den Lets Player erfahren?

4. Sollte neben den Lets Plays noch was anderes sein, z. B. ein Review über das Spiel oder sonstiges?

zu1: nix

zu2: alles

zu3: nein

zu4: nein


----------



## Stueppi (7. März 2015)

dennis1706 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja z.B von Elegato die Game Capture. Diese bräuchte ich für Konsolenspiele.
> Diese kann man ja auch für den Pc benutzen. Ist es vorteilhafter dieses Gerät zu benutzen oder sind Programme besser zum Aufnehmen für den Pc.



Die Gamecapture Cards encoden das Video schon beim Aufnehmen und wenn du es dannach nochmal encodest verlierst du viel Qualität. YT encodet das Video ja auch noch mal.
Das selbe gilt auch für Nvidia Shadowplay, OBS etc.



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ein Spiel zu dem es gefühlt über 1000 Lets Player gibt. Denen ist nicht wirklich klar, das sie einen Server in einer gigantischen Serverfarm vollmüllen. Lebensraum wird wegen so einen Mist geraubt, egal ob für Mensch, Tier oder Natur. Zudem zerstört so eine Serverfarm auch das Klima. Aber Hauptsache man hat Spaß! Sorry   Òóps, hab wieder das geschrieben was ich gedacht habe.



Niemand zwingt dich das Internet zu benutzen. Geh mit gutem Beispiel voraus und schalte deinen PC aus, lass ihn aus und geh Bäume pflanzen. Ich wette dir ist die Umwelt genauso egal wie die meisten von uns und denkst nicht jeden Tag an die Bäume da draußen.
Du kannst ja auch das Gegenteil behaupten, aber das glaube ich dir nicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. März 2015)

Haut so ein Kommentar raus, sitzt aber selber vorm PC unglaublich...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

Ich lege auf so etwas keinen gesteigerten Wert, würde aber sagen wenn du unbedingt so etwas machen willst dann finde deinen Stil


----------



## dennis1706 (8. März 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Die Gamecapture Cards encoden das Video schon beim Aufnehmen und wenn du es dannach nochmal encodest verlierst du viel Qualität. YT encodet das Video ja auch noch mal.
> Das selbe gilt auch für Nvidia Shadowplay, OBS etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt mal 2 Videos zum Test aufgenommen. Erstmal nur für die Bildqualität.



Test mit Fraps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkELbezwZuY

habe die riesiege Datei nicht gerendert ( 800mb groß ca. )

Test mit oCam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUEirz9w9cQ

Mov. Datei ( 100mb groß )

Codec Mov.


----------



## Stueppi (8. März 2015)

dennis1706 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal 2 Videos zum Test aufgenommen. Erstmal nur für die Bildqualität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt lad mal eine 20 minütige, unkomprimierte Videodatei hoch.


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. März 2015)

Ich finde lest plays sehr gut. Da kann ich mir vorher anschauen ob mir ein Spiel zusagt oder eher nicht.


----------



## dennis1706 (8. März 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Und jetzt lad mal eine 20 minütige, unkomprimierte Videodatei hoch.



Warum ?


----------



## Stueppi (8. März 2015)

dennis1706 schrieb:


> Warum ?



Damit du merkst wie sinnlos es war die 30 sek. Datei unkomprimiert hochzuladen. Du wirst das nie mit 20 minütigen Folgen machen können, du musst das Video erst encoden.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. März 2015)

dennis1706 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bald anfangen als Lets Player. Ich weiß, es gibt schon viele, aber ich will es trotzdem angehen. Das Wichtigste ist, dass es mir und euch Spaß macht, ansonsten macht das Ganze ja keinen Sinn.
> 
> Deswegen hätte ich einige Fragen an euch:
> 
> ...



Lets Player gibt es genügend, mach es auf deine Weise und wie du es meinst. Lets plays sind für Leute die Spiele entwickeln interessanter als für Spieler.


----------



## dennis1706 (9. März 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Damit du merkst wie sinnlos es war die 30 sek. Datei unkomprimiert hochzuladen. Du wirst das nie mit 20 minütigen Folgen machen können, du musst das Video erst encoden.



Aber nur wenn ich es mit Fraps aufnehme, Fraps ballert ja einen GB nach dem anderen 

Habe aber einen recht guten Upload von 5mb.

Experimentiere gerade mit verschiedenen Programmen herum. Aber ich muss meinen Pc erstmal aufrüsten denn mein i3 schwitzt zu viel 

Könnt ihr eine Game Capture empfehlen, denn da gibt es ja Avermedia,Elegato und noch weitere Hersteller.


----------



## Stueppi (9. März 2015)

Aufnehmen mit Fraps/Dxtory und dann encoden mit dem x264 Encoder. Bei mir werden damit aus 20 min die 70+Gb groß sind nur noch 1-2Gb kleine Dateien.


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2015)

Stueppi, jedesmal wenn ich deinen Ava sehe will ich so ein Teil knuddeln!  So knuffig die Viecher.


----------



## dennis1706 (9. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Stueppi, jedesmal wenn ich deinen Ava sehe will ich so ein Teil knuddeln!  So knuffig die Viecher.



Denk ich mir bei deinem auch, aber nicht die Katze


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2015)

Hehe


----------

